# How do you pronounce "pwn"?



## Nero (Oct 29, 2007)

Just thought it'd be interesting to see how GBATempers pronounce "pwn".

As for me... I say it like: poon.

~Nero


----------



## notnarb (Oct 29, 2007)

the internet is the only acceptable place to use the word pwn


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 29, 2007)

i say it "poe-n-ed"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"man that guy got pwned!!"


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 29, 2007)

i say p-oh-w-n


----------



## zombielove (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought everyone just read it "owned", but then I heard Cartman say "powned" in the Warcraft episdoe.

That word should only be written, never spoken.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I use _powned_


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 29, 2007)

i say "owned" cuz thats the way everyone used to pronounce it


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 29, 2007)

I read it as pawn, it registers as 'pawn' missing a letter rather than 'own' typoed

and I dunno, I think it sounds cooler to make someone your pawn


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 29, 2007)

EDIT: Eh, wait maybe that should be 'pr0n'.


----------



## Jaejae (Oct 29, 2007)

I get pissed off when people say it IRL.
But If I had to, I would say "Owned", because as we all know, it is just a misspelling of Owned.


----------



## JPH (Oct 29, 2007)

I prenounce pwn - Pown (puh-own).

Poon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poo + n? 

I say pwn or own all the time in real life.


----------



## calvin_0 (Oct 29, 2007)

well i dont normally way pwn in rela life, but if i have to say pwn, i said it as Pawn


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

I say 'porn' like 'porned'....sounds sexy


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 29, 2007)

Porn or Porned


----------



## T-hug (Oct 29, 2007)

I say pwnd, sounds the same as owned with a P.  Say it in real life too, usually to my misses when somethin goes wrong in the kitchen or when she loses on Puzzle Quest heh
Recently started the J'PWND or J'PWNT movement, figured pwnd is getting old so help spread the new variation of pwnd..
J'PWND!!!

JA-P-Owned


----------



## cracker (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 for powned.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 29, 2007)

I pretty much pronounce it as "powned", that is of course if and when I ever say/type it. I have attempted to pronounce it in the literal "pwned" form, but that's something that the human mouth has difficulty saying. It tends to come out as "pnnnd".


----------



## Mars (Oct 29, 2007)

I pronounce it pawned.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 29, 2007)

As we all know it did start off from a typo,

For the Gizmondo owners out there:-

its a miss typing of ownd as the 'p' is next to the 'o' duh!

I always just read its a owned, and its prononced however the fuk you like! Not that i'd say it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2007)

"pvnd" 

No vowels. Just "pvnd".


----------



## enarky (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG, it's owned! Speaking the p aloud is in the same league as actually saying "LOL" or "ROFL". How can there even be a discussion about this topic? Didn't you people learn that in internet 101?


----------



## Smuff (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Didn't you people learn that in internet 101?


I was out sick that day


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 29, 2007)

I pronounce it "beat" because people who say "pwn" are usually fucktards who need a good backhand to the head.


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't but if I have to...pawn...actually: pawned.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 29, 2007)

Pawn'd!


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

pown but it's rare to say, usually own suffices and is spelled own.

also i don't see the vote option for 'pown' heh.  so i can't really vote I guess?  nobody on irc seems to understand when I say Qwn.  the Q looks like an o with a little thing on the bottom, people are confused by the lower case q, but that is not what is typed!  but I have seen it qwn before.  just a reversed p and you can say quowned I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I don't but if I have to...pawn...actually: pawned.


Same here, though I can't think of a situation where I actually said it out loud.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> i say p-oh-w-n



Same.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 30, 2007)

i know a few
pawned (pwowned)
powned (poend)
pun (pwun)


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 30, 2007)

I say it like the chess peice.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 30, 2007)

I type it, you freaks. XD

But on a more serious note, I say "powned."


----------



## HellShade (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I type it, you freaks. XD
> 
> But on a more serious note, I say "powned."


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Oct 30, 2007)

PAWN? Ah, that's the worst pronunciation I've heard yet! 
*facepalm*


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 30, 2007)

pawn, its the most sensible


----------



## iritegood (Oct 30, 2007)

Pown ('own) is obviously a lot more sensible. But I also say pawn a lot.


----------



## Neko (Oct 30, 2007)

A friend of mines says either owned or powned.
I just say own'd . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How do you pronounce lmao ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I pronouce it like this : Hahahahaha


----------



## azotyp (Oct 30, 2007)

Pronouncing "pwn" is for guys who look like Sal Manella   (from phoenix wright)


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

I say it like Own but with a P in front.  Well, I would if I actually said it.  I do say some net speak out loud, but that one pretty much closes most chicks legs.  Soon as you let that one fly you might as well just kiss your chances with any of them goodbye.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 30, 2007)

Powned. When my friend plays Halo he says Oooooo! Pwndizzled! Total weirdo. I only say it out loud when someone really gets f-ed up.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Pronouncing "pwn" is for guys who look like Sal ManellaÂ  (from phoenix wright)








 I second that!

I mean, internet speak? Nerds!


----------



## Fat D (Oct 30, 2007)

pewn


----------



## GexX2 (Oct 30, 2007)

puh-OWN-ed


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I do say some net speak out loud, but that one pretty much closes most chicks legs.Â Soon as you let that one fly you might as well just kiss your chances with any of them goodbye.


Sooo, you're saying you have no redeeming virtues whatsoever that would make up for you uttering "pwn" out loud in front of a girl? You know, looks, charm, a sense of humour? Your only quality presentable to the ladies is "I never say PWN to your face (because I'm a lying conniving little prick faking it all the way)"? Not to mention that most girls aren't a raging stuck-up bitch, and wouldn't even notice it; a fact that a person with a level of experience with girls that would make him deem himself fit to give "sage advice" like this is by all means expected to know already. 

Yes, saying "pwnd" out loud *sincerely*, as in "using it to describe actual real-life pwnage in real life", means you are a speech impeded unoriginal elitist-wannabe ass who can't think up any innovative ways of saying "he got his ass handed to him on a silver platter with a napkin", but feels he _has_ to, otherwise his "different-and-thus-better-than mediocre commoners" pose would start cracking, but sometimes you can't avoid saying it, seeing as it's being (ironically) embraced even by fashion magazines, or newspapers commenting an election victory with the title, "Cans Of PWNAGE". And no, trying to strike up a conversation about that article by pronouncing it "cans of beaten" (as some insecure prick "cleverly" stated somewhere in the thread) won't make you seem any less of a creep than the people who would say "LOL" out loud with a straight face. 

So, in conclusion, being overly anal in avoiding the expression "pwn" in real life because of your fear of "dork by association" and the fear of all of your "cool" being overshadowed by three letters only means you could count your "qualities" on the fingers of one hand of a three-toed sloth, and that you are a fake, anal-retentive, pathetic little loser.


----------



## serious_sean (Oct 30, 2007)

poned!


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

its not "pawn" people o_o; its said like "own" but with a "p" sound infront of it, like pown XD


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I do say some net speak out loud, but that one pretty much closes most chicks legs.Â Soon as you let that one fly you might as well just kiss your chances with any of them goodbye.
> ...



Yeah, you sure told me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I don't see how that's overly anal.  If anything, you're overly anal.  Telling me I can count my qualities on one hand as if you know me at all, calling me a fake, which I'm not because I don't use the word anyway.  Also, conniving prick, ya that makes sense, I guess.  I can't believe you typed all of that shit in response to a two sentence 'ha ha-joke' of a comment.  But hey, to each their own.


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I do say some net speak out loud, but that one pretty much closes most chicks legs.Â Soon as you let that one fly you might as well just kiss your chances with any of them goodbye.
> ...


I agree! Say what you want, Do what you want, and be you! ^^;
I hate guys more who try to act like the generic "cool" guy.

and for my self, I do say internet things in real life, but its more of saying as a joke in its self rather then using them for their real meaning.... not sure if that makes sense >


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I agree! Say what you want, Do what you want, and be you! ^^;
> I hate guys more who try to act like the generic "cool" guy.
> 
> and for my self, I do say internet things in real life, but its more of saying as a joke in its self rather then using them for their real meaning.... not sure if that makes sense >


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! Say what you want, Do what you want, and be you! ^^;
> ...


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yeah, you sure told me.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, saying or not saying "pwn" out loud doesn't make you a fag   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You missed the point entirely. Too preoccupied with righteous indignation to actually read my post, I guess. What I was saying is that *actively avoiding* the expression "pwn" (and similar) like the plague for fear of the impression you might leave makes you (again, "you" in general, not you specifically, ozzyzak) a loser. Because if you fear something as insignificant as using a piece of gamer slang in your conversation will outweigh all your positive qualities, that means all your positive qualities combined are insignificant as well. ("You" in general). 

Can we agree on that one?


----------



## enarky (Oct 31, 2007)

If the shoe fits...

(there was a misspelling in this message that was somewhat similar to "pwned" before I edited it, btw...)


----------



## jpxdude (Oct 31, 2007)

I never thought of the 'poon' sound for pwn!

You got pooned!

That cracks me up...


----------



## Cairpre (Nov 5, 2007)

p-own.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw it like owned with a p instead of an o :S


----------



## RustyScrew (Nov 6, 2007)

I say Pooned.

Mostly because it sounds more funnier.


----------

